
Constellations Over Playas (2013) - tintinnabula
http://www.constellationsoverplayas.com
======
fusiongyro
I guess in the end,

[http://www.constellationsoverplayas.com/atlas/](http://www.constellationsoverplayas.com/atlas/)

is a parody of

[http://www.emrtc.nmt.edu/](http://www.emrtc.nmt.edu/)

I live in Socorro and attended NMT and I'm not entirely sure what the point is
of this. The words on the page seem to be different on every page load.

I think the description of the project is probably more effective than the
project itself. I have never been especially comfortable with the cozying-up
to defense/national security of my alma mater, but it was more pronounced for
me from the CS side with the Scholarship for Service and iCASA, etc., rather
than EMRTC. Explosives are going to be interesting to the military.

------
dfaleljadsoi
I don't get the point of this and can't seem to dig up any more info.

~~~
aaroninsf
The bios imply it's a cerebral art piece, of the kind people outside the
domain generically call "conceptual art." The notion being to cause a more
self-conscious (re)examination of what's going on in that town (which sounds
kind of Atlas Obscura-interesting on its own) by trying to heighten what's
absurd or upsetting or "problematic" about it, by drawing attention to it.

This kind of intervention is a well-established practice; whether it's
successful or interesting (or "art" in a pre-20th century sense) is a
different matter. :)

\--

Joseph Moore is an artist and Assistant Professor of Art at the City College
of New York. His work investigates topics such as perception, interpretation,
and similarity. [snip]

Stephanie Vella is a PhD student in Theatre at the Graduate Center of the City
University of New York where she researches European theatrical modernism and
its engagement with spatial, temporal, and racial otherness in primitivism,
classicism, and orientalism [snip]

